# What to name a black and tan dog?



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm having a tough time deciding on a name for a dog that I've been asked to help find a new name for. We are taking her on for a two week trial that will possibly lead to us adopting her if everything works out. She's very timid and there's a chance she may not settle into our house.

She's advertised as a kelpie cross but looks like she might have doberman in her too.

Her current name is Princess which myself and the lady that is rehoming her hate. She's asked me to think of a new name for her.

So far I'm considering:

Onyx
Nova
Opal
Leila

What are your thoughts/suggestions?










Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

What's her personality like?


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

She's very timid, quiet and spends most of her time curled up on the couch (this could be because she's scared/shy). Her carer said she's not in your face and gets in with other dogs. She's also gentle on the lead. Quite ladylike really.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

It's hard to come up with names without meeting her since I like to choose names based on personality. Hmmm.... I could at least come up with a random list. I agree that Princess is awful. Personally I'm not fond of common human names for pets, preferring to use Greek gods and goddesses or some kind of descriptive word, but I'll include some anyway. Amber, Bella, belle, hazel, Athena, daisy, zoey, Sadie, Madame, Adeline, Adelaide, Reina, Freyja, Hera, Venus, Penelope, Pandora, Nyx, Aurora, Harmony, Luna. 

Hopefully one of those sparked some inspiration for you to come up with something that fits. She really is a beautiful girl


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I like Nyx as well. 

I came up with my list after researching black/night related names, and I thought Nova as I've read it means new which could be appropriate for a fresh start for her.

I like Luna but it is the moon which to me would suit a white dog better.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Personally I like the name 'Onyx' out of the options you've listed. That or Nyx. 

There was a dog at club called Onyx, and I remember thinking it was a nice name.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I like the meaning of Nova for her. 

Here's a few more. Myst, Duchess, Lady. I think I'm running out of ideas...


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Nova is also a cataclysmic nuclear explosion so maybe the irony of her being so calm and quiet could be appropriate! 

I've now narrowed it down to Nova, Nyx (goddess of the night) or Kali (black one, Sanskrit goddess)

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I think it's easier on the dog if you can stick with something that sounds similar...for example if her name is Carrie name her Sherry. You can spend a couple of weeks calling her Carrie Sherry...then you just do Sherry. 

Even if you choose something totally different sounding, saying both names helps I think. We had a rescue named Quinn and I really hated that name (hard for kids...hard to get out of my mouth even), so we named him Jarvis...so for a while we said Quinn Jarvis together.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I like Leila. Very feminine.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I've decided to call her Nyx which is a little more feminine than Onyx. Nyx was the Greek goddess of the night.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope Nyx fits into your family well


----------

